

29C3 Recordings - klwolk
http://media.ccc.de/browse/congress/2012/

======
fosap
I've been watching the live streams since 25c3. First of all, it's a great
thing there are so many volunteers make such a big conference possible. Since
the 4 years the c3 was a highlight in the year for me. But I have to say I was
a bit disappointed this time. I don't know why exactly, but it seems to shift
focus. The 3rd talk about osmocom is not that exciting, so is the n-th about
hacking outdated wireless smartcards. Yes, electro mechanical instruments are
fun, but I haven't seen much new and not a single line of code.

Maybe it's me, maybe it's the congress.

~~~
hosay123
There was quite a lot of dissent about 29c3 primarily because it moved. I
think that is also the reason the schedule suffered, so hopefully it's just
temporary. Here's Harald Welte discussing why he didn't participate this year:
<http://laforge.gnumonks.org/weblog/2012/12/18/#20121218-29c3>

------
pidge
Does anyone have some highlights or a suggested viewing list?

~~~
gorekee
Jacob Applebaum Keynote: Not My Department -
<https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QNsePZj_Yks>

howto hack the law - <https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BWdkSGuGOfQ>

enemies of the state - <https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oH2tJcU9lqU>

~~~
urza
I second this. Especially the first one.

------
poppysan
45ehybujkjkm. njnmjjn, ..nnn jujjj ii

~~~
poppysan
Sorry, guys. My 2-year old posted, and Im unable to delete it.

~~~
daeken
The parent (hah) is exactly why I should read child comments before thinking
too hard. I spent a few moments trying to figure out what was said there, or
what language it might've been, before I read this comment. Glad to hear
you're starting them on HN early!

------
dalke
How best should I extract the audio so I can listen to these as a podcast on
my mp3 player? More specifically, I have an iPod with 20 GB of space, of which
4 is free. This is enough for a couple of videos, but it doesn't want to play
the .mp4 file, and I would rather have a dozen audio recordings than one video
one.

For those cases where I need to see the video in order to better understand
the talk, I'll watch it on my lap/desktop.

~~~
woodson
There are mirrors that have audio-only recordings as well (and are located in
the U.S.):

[http://edge.lynxcdn.com/ccc/29c3/index.php?dir=audio%2Fmp3-a...](http://edge.lynxcdn.com/ccc/29c3/index.php?dir=audio%2Fmp3-audio-
only%2F)

(full list of mirrors, mostly located in Germany:
[http://events.ccc.de/congress/2012/wiki/Documentation#Record...](http://events.ccc.de/congress/2012/wiki/Documentation#Recordings))

~~~
dalke
Sweet! I've used those links to make an RSS file containing the English
language presentations. It's at <http://dalkescientific.com/29c3-en.xml> .

It's really nice that the final schedule is available in XML form. It was easy
to pull out the various fields so that the RSS contains title, subtitle,
description, dates, etc. I put my export script at
<http://dalkescientific.com/ccc_rss.py> . "Share and enjoy" - I assert no
copyright interest for it.

Both of these will be there for a couple of weeks, but they will disappear at
some arbitrary point in the future.

